# Extra sack on 18 week sonogram



## MamaWorld

I went for my 18 week sonogram yesterday. They found an extra, empty sac. The sono tech and the doctor have no clue what it is. They say they've never seen anything like it. They're supposed to be talking to a prenatal specialist and getting back to me but I'm going crazy waiting for a call back. Has anyone ever had this happen?


----------



## cupcake0406

Not personally but could it be 'disappearing twin syndrome?' Where the pregnancy was/could have been a twin pregnancy but the twin didn't make it? Have you had an uss prior to this one? Was the sac present on the earlier uss? X


----------



## MamaWorld

I had a transvaginal us at 7 weeks and they didn't say anything about it then. I even asked if there were two because I've always wanted twins.


----------



## MamaWorld

Little bit of an update. I got a call from my Obgyn. I'm have to go see a prenatal specialist for additional sonograms. Now I'm just waiting for them to call me back with an appointment day/time. I hate the waiting game :(


----------



## pipsbabybean

Stalking for an update , interesting thread hun hope ur ok


----------



## MamaWorld

Thank you. I'll give updates as I hear anything new.


----------



## Rikkitikki

Stalking, interested to see what you find out! :hugs:


----------



## Wriggley

also stalking :hugs:


----------



## Pink_Sparkle

I'll stalk too! Hope you get an answer soon xx


----------



## amjon

Maybe a vanishing twin. It's possible the sack was too small to really see at 7 weeks, especially if it only ever developed into a sack at 18 weeks. If it is I was told VTS doesn't usually harm the healthy twin. GL


----------



## MamaWorld

amjon said:


> Maybe a vanishing twin. It's possible the sack was too small to really see at 7 weeks, especially if it only ever developed into a sack at 18 weeks. If it is I was told VTS doesn't usually harm the healthy twin. GL

I keep reading and hearing about the vanishing twin syndrome. I hope that's not it. :-(


----------



## CelticNiamh

best of luck :flower:


----------



## SugarMomma22

No I've never heard of this but please let us know what your ob says. Very interesting that they never saw it in another sonogram until now.


----------



## MamaWorld

I went to the perinatal specialist yesterday. They aren't sure exactly what it is. It's either a cyst or a pin hole in my uterus where fluid is leaking out. I guess either way it puts me at risk for pre term labor so they want to keep an eye on it and make sure it's not getting bigger. I have to get a sonogram done once a week until I'm 24 weeks, then twice a week after that.


----------



## AP

Hope it's not anything too serious Hun. X


----------



## MamaWorld

I'll keep updating as I find out anything new.


----------



## MamaWorld

Not sure if anyone is still following but I'll keep updating just in case. I went to the Obgyn today and they're still not sure exactly what this extra sack is but it's slightly larger than when they first found it (at 18 weeks). There's a thin wall between my uterus and this sack and they're worried that the wall is going to give out and cause major problems. I'll still be going once a week for a sonogram until I'm 24 weeks. Then I'll be going twice a week for sono and stress test. They also mentioned starting a steriod treatment when I'm 24 weeks to strengthen his lungs in case I have him early. I'm still confused by this and even the perinatal specialist is. Trying to stay strong and not stress but it's very hard. My next appointment is May 8th with the perinatal specialist. I'll post an update after that appointment. Thanks to anyone who is still following my posts.


----------



## AP

:hugs: xxxx


----------



## Rikkitikki

:hugs: Best of luck that it just hangs out there and does no harm. I'm continuing to follow.


----------



## Wriggley

:hugs: good luck with your next appointment


----------



## CelticNiamh

good luck :flower::hugs:


----------



## Moom7900

Good luck for your next appointment :hugs: Hope it goes well xxxxxx


----------



## xJessie91x

How worrying for you :( its very difficult to try and act normal and calm when you have no idea about it. Good luck for your next appointment and I hope all works out in the end :) xxx


----------



## MamaWorld

It sucks not knowing how things could go. It could be fine the entire pregnancy or it could take a turn for the worse at any given minute. Based on what I'm reading about the steroid treatment, they're planning on me having him between 24-34 weeks. I'm honestly jealous of women (friends of mine) who are having a worry free pregnancy but complain about every little symptom. I'm the type of woman who loves pregnancy regardless of the not so fun symptoms.


----------



## baby9

Good luck for your appointment, keep us all updated. I hope everything is okay and that you carry until term. x


----------



## kanga

Wishing you all the best for your appt and pregnancy x


----------



## Rikkitikki

:hugs:


----------



## MamaWorld

Thank you everyone. I will definitely keep you all updated each week.


----------



## aaaaa

Best wishes for great news at your next appointment! :flower:


----------



## LadyRoy

Hope your appointment went well xx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

:hugs: hope everything goes ok x


----------



## therealdalia

I hope so too and really looking forward to a positive update.


----------



## Camlet

:hugs: xx


----------



## chistiana

Hey just read through the thread, i really hope you and your baby are doing great and this extra sack hasnt given you any more troubles. How did your app on the 8th go?


----------



## usamom

Hoping that all is well with your pregnancy! Never heard of what you are experiencing- but I learn new things on this forum every day. Best wishes!


----------



## MamaWorld

Went to the perinatal specialist last week. They don't think it's a cyst now but the can't say for sure. They're calling it a uterine defect. The extra sack is possibly from my previous c section. The way they explained it is that there should be three layers between the baby and this extra sack; the uterus, a thin layer or mucus, then a layer of muscle. The problem is that by the looks of it, the layer of muscle is missing (maybe it didn't heal back together after my c section). So with there only being two thin layers between the sack and the baby, they're scared that it's going to burst and cause problems. I go for another sonogram this Friday. Then next week I'll be 24 weeks so I'll start going twice every week for a sonogram and stress test. Also, next week they're giving me steroid 2 injections, 24 hours apart, to strengthen the baby's organs in case I go early. They're planning on doing a c section when I'm 36 or 37 weeks, if I make it that far. Hoping for the best, preparing for the worst.


----------



## usamom

Wow. I hope we can follow your journey. Sounds like you are getting good care and that your team has everything under control.


----------



## MamaWorld

I appreciate everyone who is following me, not just for the support but to be more aware of things like this that happen. I still find it odd that I have the best specialist around but they've never seen anything like this before. However, they seem to be good at what they do and they're keeping a close eye on me and the baby. I'll keep posting weekly updates for those who are still following.


----------



## SugarMomma22

I'm so glad everything is going ok :) Doctors learn new things all the time <3


----------



## Rikkitikki

Thanks for the updates. Keeping you in my thoughts. :hugs:


----------



## MamaWorld

On the plus side, at least I get to see him twice a week starting next week :)
I'm 23 weeks today and his movements are getting stronger. I can lay back and watch my belly move, that's reassuring that he's growing strong <3


----------



## MamaWorld

Baby is growing good. I am 23 weeks but measuring 25 weeks. I have to get an MRI next Wednesday, I guess to help the drs get a better idea of what this extra sack is and to help determine when they plan to do a c section. I also start my steroid shots next week. I'll get one Wednesday and another one Thursday.


----------



## LeahLou

Read through your posts! Glad he's growing strong! 
I never had anything like this, but I did go into preterm labor at 28 weeks. Had SO many tests and sonograms etc. It was fun being able to see her a lot more than normal!
The shots aren't too bad and I was willing to do whatever it took to make sure my baby was safe as you are too! I know he'll be fine!


----------



## MamaWorld

I had an MRI today and it showed that it's just a cyst :thumbup:
I'm so happy to finally have an answer and that it's not as bad as they thought it was. They still want to keep an eye on it so I'll be getting a sono once a week rather than twice a week. Also I didn't have to have the steroid shots :)


----------



## Foxy37

great news xx


----------



## calm

That's a great outcome XXXX


----------



## jewelia

Great news! Glad to hear it's just a cyst and nothing more :)


----------



## Butterball Ma

Just came across this thread. I'm so glad things are not as bad as previously thought :)


----------



## TTC First

Glad to hear that is is not as serious as you thought. You can look forward to sharing the story of your unique pregnancy with the child once he is older.


----------



## MamaWorld

It's been a while since I've been on this forum. Just want to say thank you to everyone who followed this thread. The beginning of my pregnancy was a roller coaster for me and it even had perinatal specialists in a panic. Much happier and relaxed now that we know what's going on. Baby is growing good. I'll be having a c section around 39 weeks.


----------



## Tasha

Glad everything is going so well x


----------



## MamaWorld

So weird looking back at this. I wanted to post an update for anyone who may be reading this. After a fairly stressful pregnancy I gave birth to my healthy 8lb 10oz boy via c section. Turns out the "extra sack" was a cyst that formed in my old c section incision. They were able to remove it with no problems


----------



## Tasha

Congratulations on your little boy.

I'm glad they could remove it with no problems xx


----------



## ClairAye

Congratulations :flower:
I'm glad they could remove it with no problems :)


----------



## Rikkitikki

Congrats, that's great news!


----------



## chulie

So glad to read this! Congrats!


----------



## MamaWorld

Thanks so much everyone! Not sure if any of you have seen my newest post in the not trying not preventing forum, we had a whoops and I'll be taking a test Christmas morning :dohh:


----------



## xJessie91x

oooh wow good luck, keep us updated xx


----------



## proudparent88

Congrats! So glad everything went well and you and the baby are fine! Sounds like you had a lot of stress but at least it wasn't serious!


----------



## justhoping

congrats


----------



## MamaWorld

Thanks everyone! I've taken a few tests and they've all come back negative. I had gone back to the obgyn for what seemed like a uti or yeast infection and found out that I had blood, protein and bacteria in my urine. I was put on meds but it has just come back. Idk if this could be messing with my test results. Or maybe I just feel pregnant again because my hormones are being wacky from breastfeeding :shrug:


----------

